# WLAN Handy und Notebook verbinden??



## underfrange (10. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte mein Handy und meinen Computer über WLAN verbinden, um möglichst schnell Fotos, Bilder, usw übertragen zu können.

Wenn ich bei meinem Handy auf WLAN Netzwerke scannen gehe, dann sehe ich nur meinen Router, und der Laptop wird nicht angezeigt.

Weiß jemand wie man eine Verbindung über WLAN zwischen den beiden Geräten aufbauen kann??

Danke schon mal


----------



## Stephan_Peters (10. März 2008)

das ist ja so auch vollkommen richtig!

der laptop wird nicht als netzwerk angezeigt.
du musst dich mit dem router (netzwerk) verbinden. in dieser verbindung findest du dann auch alle computer/handys die mit dieser verbindung verbunden sind.
sollten aber in der selben arbeitsgruppe sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## underfrange (10. März 2008)

hab ich gerade ausprobiert. er zeigt mir aber nur die 2 Computer an die beim router verbunden sind an. mal die bedienungsanleitung vom Handy studieren, ob es vielleicht im Netzwerk unsichtbar ist..


----------



## Spezialistz (10. März 2008)

in der schule bei klassenarbeiten haben wir das immer so gemacht.

einer hat ein ad-hoc netzwerk geöffnet und da nen ordner freigegeben. da konnte dann jeder per wlan drauf zugreifen und untereinander daten tauschen.
so kannste ohne accesspoint peer-to-peer verbindungen aufbauen.


----------



## bachmayeah (10. März 2008)

während klassenarbeiten war handy nutzung erlaubt


----------



## Spezialistz (11. März 2008)

neneee... 

bei klassenarbeiten im fach anwendungsentwicklung konnte man entweder die schulrechner, oder sein eigenes notebook verwenden. 

und ich mein, wenn man per ad-hoc von notebook auf notebook verbinden kann, dann sollte das ja wohl auch mitm handy gehen.


----------



## chinchillabock (11. März 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> und ich mein, wenn man per ad-hoc von notebook auf notebook verbinden kann, dann sollte das ja wohl auch mitm handy gehen.



Da meinst Du absolut richtig, denn für diesen Zweck und für nix anderes Sind Ad-Hoc Netzwerke geeignet


----------



## bachmayeah (11. März 2008)

Spezialistz schrieb:


> neneee...
> 
> bei klassenarbeiten im fach anwendungsentwicklung konnte man entweder die schulrechner, oder sein eigenes notebook verwenden.
> 
> und ich mein, wenn man per ad-hoc von notebook auf notebook verbinden kann, dann sollte das ja wohl auch mitm handy gehen.



aso. prinzipiell geht alles iwie. die frage ist bloß: wo sind die richtigen einstellungen zu treffen


----------



## Spezialistz (12. März 2008)

Wie kann ich eine Direkte Verbindung Ad-hoc (Peer-2-Peer) unter Windows XP herstellen?

Um eine direkte Verbindung zu einem anderen Wireless-Adapter herzustellen, brauchen Sie eine Ad Hoc-Verbindung zu erstellen.

1. Klicken sie dazu auf "Start" -> "Einstellungen" -> "Netzwerkverbindung". 

2. Doppelklicken Sie auf "Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung".

3. Ist die Verbindung aktiv klicken Sie auf "Eigenschaften" und wählen die Registerkarte "Drahtlose Netzwerke" aus. 

4. Bei inaktiver Verbindung wählen Sie den Button "Erweitert".

5. Wählen Sie dann die Registerkarte "Erweitert" und deaktivieren Sie die Firewalloption. Die Gemeinsame Nutzung der Internetverbindung sollte aktiviert sein.

6. Gehen Sie zurück auf "Drahtlose Netzwerke" und klicken Sie den Button "Erweitert" und stellen Ihr System auf Ad-hoc Betrieb um. 

Hinweis: Achten Sie unbedingt darauf, das "Automatisch mit nicht bevorzugten Netzen verbinden" deaktiviert ist!

7. Wählen Sie "Hinzufügen" und geben Sie Ihrem Ad-hoc Netz die nötigen Parameter. 

8. Wählen Sie einen Namen (SSID) und aktivieren Sie optional die WEB-Verschlüsselung um ihre Daten sicher zu übertragen. 

9. Bestätigen Sie mit "OK".


----------



## underfrange (12. März 2008)

Danke schon mal. 
Hab es gerade mal mit einer Ad hoc probiert, und nur bei dieser verbindung zeigt es mir an das ich eine eingeschränkte konnektivität habe. werde später mal die IP Adressen ändern und neu verbinden.


----------



## chinchillabock (12. März 2008)

underfrange schrieb:


> Danke schon mal.
> Hab es gerade mal mit einer Ad hoc probiert, und nur bei dieser verbindung zeigt es mir an das ich eine eingeschränkte konnektivität habe. werde später mal die IP Adressen ändern und neu verbinden.



Das mit der eingeschränkten Konnektivität meldet Windoof auch dann wenn nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit der Verbindung genutzt wird. Also z.B. 54 MBit Am Notebook und ka 10 MBit am Handy.

Also einfach ignorieren oder in den eigenschaften der Drahtlosverbindung deaktivieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

